# Les Bulbs



## Kurt R Furan (Mar 11, 2011)

Uhhhhh, I bought some plants as dry bulbs, and put them in my tank and am waiting for them to make leaves... Anybody care to give me an estimate on how fast they ought to grow? I've got what looks like an onion/tulip bulb (the package says it's an aquatic onion), A Water lily, and a bunch of long, leafy types that I don't know exactly what they're called, but I think the name starts with an A.


----------



## aDDanDrew (Jan 7, 2011)

I bought some at Petco, eight bulbs in a pack and only two sprouted. Took a good month or two to sprout roots. I didn't get to see the plants grow because of my Oscars constantly picking at it and eating the roots...


----------



## Kurt R Furan (Mar 11, 2011)

Aww, that's too bad. But I don't have any oscars  . Anyway, at least my two already growing plants are going crazy for some reason. They used to not grow very well, but now they're growing really fast and strong. It's weird.


----------

